# 1st Time Buyer - Diamondback Resonse XE vs. Iron Horse Quantum II



## DallasGuy (Nov 19, 2007)

hey guys, I'm looking to purchase my first bike and have found great deals on the Diamondback Response XE and the Iron Horse Quantum II. These two bikes usually retail for $500 and $600, but are on sale for $300 and $350. Both seem like quality bikes for a first buy. 

Can you guys help steer me to one or the other?

Thanks


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

if you can post a links to the 2 bikes it would be helpful, im not familiar with those models


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

I've not been able to locate either on the web yet DallasGuy...the closest I've found are the '07 & '08 Diamondback Response Sport. The DB looks good for an entry level, with Marzocchi forks. Sram X5 and the like. I've had both brands (recently sold my Diamondback Topanga, currently own a Iron Horse Warrior Expert) and have had no problems with either, so just compare the spec., geometry & ride of both if you can. I'm sure you'll recieve more responses to your question soon.


----------



## moose09876 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Awesome*

I bought the 2007 Diamondback Response Sport last Christmas. I absolutely loved it, until it got stolen about a month ago. I saw the deal at Dick's for the Response XE on Friday, and went to check it out. I put the Response Sport and the Response XE next to each other and here's what i found:

Similar:
Fork
Handlebars
Deraiulers
Frame
Tires
Rims
Disc Brakes

Different:
Seat
Rear Hub

I rode it for about 30 mins. today and it felt and basically was EXACTLY like the bike that was at least $200 more. I would suggest that you go with the Diamondback over the Iron Horse. I think they feel a little more solid and are more well known. Just make sure you keep your cranks tight.


----------



## scotty bigs (Nov 18, 2007)

i've gotten the iron horse quantum II and i love it. I know iron horse makes incredible bikes, thousand dollar kind of bikes, real top shelf stuff and this one was recommended to me because a lot of that pedigree has run down into their lower "ranked" (cheaper) bikes. 

mine has rock shox front forks, shimano acero rear derailleure, hayes mechanical disc brakes and a list of other nice components. i've been riding mine in some pretty good paths here in hawaii and the only problem that i've had was the chain popped off the front gear ring my first ride out.. but i've adjusted the front der. and the problem went away. it looks good, feels good and rides great. 
it has a lifetime warranty on the frame from iron horse and everything except tubes and tires are covered by the warranty at the sports authority that i bought it from. 

great bike, all for less than a specialized rock hopper or kona fire mountain. on another thread on here someone had said that they had talked to an iron horse rep and was told that the quantum is basically a re badged Maverick model, made specifically for big stores like Sports Authority and Dicks sporting goods.

so, for what it's worth, there you go.


----------



## Oldradioguy2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Be careful when DB buying bikes from Dick's. Some of their versions of the Response are stripped-down versions of real Diamondbacks. I got burned on a Response "XE", and now I'm having a devil of a time upgrading. Examples? A 7-speed cassette and freehub vs. and 8, cheaper shifters, a cheaper fork, etc.


----------

